# Printing waterbased ink with small dryer



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it possible to print waterbased ink with the Vaster d-100 dryer? Compact, Entry Level Infrared Conveyor Dryers - D-100 - Vastex International

I do have warp drive from ryonet to use in my inks.

Just not sure if this dryer is sufficient.


----------



## AtlasPrintATX (Sep 29, 2016)

Bfox, I have had great success with warpdrive using as small as the vastex DB30 dryer. You can do it, its just going to be slower in your dryer. Just try to get the ink dry to the touch and at lest over 180 preferably 230-280 range to be on the safe side if possible. Let set for 48 hours before doing a wash test. I would not mess with discharge in that dryer though, just too problematic to get the dwell times you really need and would not be efficient for production unless you are just doing a couple samples.

Have you already tested?


----------

